# 19 Zoll Reifen auf 20 Zoll Felgen?



## Zoo-trialer (15. März 2010)

Die Frage hört sich vlt bisschen blöd an aber passen 19 Zoll Reifen auf 20 Zoll Felgen?


----------



## hst_trialer (15. März 2010)

passen dir xxxs hosen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (15. März 2010)

Ein 20"-Trialrad hat hinten zu 99% eine 19"-Felge verbaut. der 1" wird durch die höhere Bauart der Hinterradreifen wieder reingeholt.


----------



## Zoo-trialer (15. März 2010)

Hab nur die Beschreibung von paar reifen auf www.trialmarkt.de nicht ganz verstanden. In der Artikelbezeichnung steht zb. 19 x 2.50 und in der genauen Beschreibung dann 20 x 2.50 ?!
hier der link: http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/cat/c95_Reifen-20-.html


----------



## bikersemmel (15. März 2010)

Du hast Recht, da hat sich der Jan wahscheinlich vertan. HR ist immer 19".
Ich würde meine Hand fast dafür ins Feuer legen, dass es keine 20" Trial HR Reifen beim Jan gibt. Also es sind alles 19" Reifen. Grund dafür, ist genau wie Mr Limelight schon gesagt hat. 
Hoffe wir sehen uns am Sonntag malwieder in der Halle wenn es das Wetter zuläßt.(also regnet)

Vollständigkeitshalber: nein ein 19" Reifen passt nicht auf eine 20" Felge und umgekehrt auch nicht. Kannst mal versuchen deinen VR Reifen auf die HR Felge zu ziehen. 
Dat wird nix!

So nun allen eine Gute Nacht.
Und Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Zoo-trialer (16. März 2010)

Mir kams auch schon immer so vor als ob meine Hinterradfelge kleiner is als die vordere.... 
auf meinem Hinterreifen steht trotzdem 20". Kann es sein dass damit der außendurchmesser gemeint ist?

@ bikersemmel: thx für die schnelle und gute antwort


----------



## hst_trialer (16. März 2010)

das eigentliche maß für die reifenkarkasse ist das ETRTO-maß. die 20" sind in der tat der außendurchmesser.

so sind 559mm ja keine 26" und 406 keine 20". dies sind die maße der felgenwulste.


----------



## Trialanton (1. April 2020)

Ich selbst fahre ein Echo Trial Bike und da steht hinten auf dem Maxxis Creepy Crawler 20x2,5 von daher ist nicht bei jedem Trial Rad hinten ein 19 Zoll verbaut ich selbst würde lieber andere Reifen fahren aber eine neue Felge ist mir persönlich zu teuer


----------



## Sespri (1. April 2020)

Vielleicht hat sich das erübrigt und der TE fährt in der Zwischenzeit Rollator...

(Stichwort Datum...)


----------

